# 3dfx Voodoo-Wochen: Tag 7 (Original-Text vom 03.10.2006)



## Falk (18. September 2007)

Ein besonderes Schmankerl haben wir heute am Tag der Deutschen Einheit für Sie. Eine original-eingedeutschte 3dfx-Pressemappe anläßlich der Vorstellung der auf dem VSA-100-Chip basierenden Voodoo-Karten.

Freuen Sie sich im PDF neben der Ankündigung der nie erschienenen Voodoo5 5000, welche im Gegensatz zur 5500 nur mit 32 MByte Videospeicher auskommen sollte, auf Stilblüten wie "Duale Triangle-Einrichtungsprozessoren", "Musterkomprimierung" oder "Unterstützung von Multitriangle-Streifen und -Fächern".


----------

